# Are bobcats dangerous?



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jul 27, 2010)

There's been some sightings of Bobcats in my condo community. We have a great wood trail through the woods and I saw one running across the road near where the trail begins.

Police say there have been sightings, not sure if one or multiple bobcats.

A quick Google search shows that they are not pack animals and rarely attack humans.

So, should I be concerned walking in the woods at dusk/sundown? (duh! what other time would I walk in the woods - gotta make use of those lights) If I ever come across one any recommendations as to what to do?


----------



## JonN06 (Jul 27, 2010)

You'll probably be fine. Bobcats aren't much larger than housecats. Maybe start packing heat on your late night strolls.  Honestly though, maybe a large stick if you are concerned.


----------



## Burgess (Jul 27, 2010)

. . . . and ALWAYS carry a FLASHLIGHT ! ! !



_


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jul 27, 2010)

Burgess said:


> . . . . and ALWAYS carry a FLASHLIGHT ! ! !
> 
> 
> 
> _




Hahahaha..... Yeah I
ll have my 1185 on me and blind it.


----------



## Linger (Jul 27, 2010)

Bobcats are very dangerous to small furry woodland creatures. I've tracked a rabbit through the snow, the rabbit track was eliminated by an intersecting bobcat track and then there was no more rabbit track through the snow. 
I've always found tracks of solitary cats.
I'm not concerned about them at all when I go walking through their territory. You are much bigger than their ideal prey...and they'd have a hard time pouncing out from under a bush and carrying you off by your throat.
Now big cats, for example, the cougars, they may hunt their larger prey from a tree, and the big cats lunge for the throat from an overhanging branch. So the big cats are viable threats to humans, but the smaller cats, like your bobcat, they'd have a very hard time trying to attack an adult human.
Carrying a tool (weapon) may do a lot to ease your mind. If you purchase a decorated one (e.g. a walking stick with metal pronged point, decorative leather thong, embossed or engraved or stained or painted) you'll disguise its intention and other walkers/residents will consider you a very civilized preson. If you do any private martial training with it, so much the better. Proper adults may carry a cain or a walking stick while only children get away carrying a stick or a fallen branch.

My $0.02, flashlight is not going to offer tactical assistance - there is a very good chance you would not be alerted to the precense of a stalking cat. Two nights ago, I was up at my mother's 'house on a lake' and at midnight I was a few kilometers into the woods with my excellent [email protected], but really the flashlight was just there as a soother for me.


----------



## Curias (Jul 27, 2010)

No need to worry, they are very skittish animals. I feel lucky when I am able to see them at all. They hunt things the size of rabbits and smaller, humans are far too large to be considered prey.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jul 28, 2010)

of course if you corner one or crawl into his cave, a bobcat will defend this perceived invasion of territory/attack..duh.

but out in the open, on a trail, just look big and noisey and yes carry a stick..

I encountered one a few times near my house, the last time he just sat and stared at me for a minute then walked calmly by me, not straight towards me, but at an angle..it was still scary, they're bigger than house cats..it was so calm, I thought maybe it had been a pet at some time..

another time I saw him make a ten foot leap into a thicket and come out with a rabbit in his mouth..!

they're beautiful animals

as for the big ones, read about the encounters online, you'll see the attackee never sees it coming, so, if you see the big cat first yell at him "I see you you big cat, so please don't chew my a------- off" or something like that and you'll probably live to tell the story..


----------



## souptree (Jul 28, 2010)

You'd be lucky to see one.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jul 28, 2010)

this is grim reading.
but it reminded me how much more vulnerable the kids are than adults..

remember; don't run from a big cat..

http://www.cougarinfo.org/attacks3.htm


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 28, 2010)

You're fine. Just don't go trying to pick one up and put it in your pants.
That would make it very dangerous. oo:


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks guys - good common sense. There's not a lot of people who use the trail in general and some must wonder who that whack job is walking around with bright flashlights late at night. 

I've seen deer, raccoons, a skunk or two, something that ran up a tree in from of me and starred at me, rabbits and a few other ground animals, etc. Nothing to really scare you off but when your out in the forrest at night by yourself you realize that the woods belongs to the animals at night and you really should be somewhere safer.

I think a nice fallen stick will suffice for protection for now - especially since packing heat is out of the questions and carrying a knife - well I probably wouldn't be able to get it out in time if attacked anyway.

That cougar article was grim reading for sure!


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jul 28, 2010)

BTW - I am sure some of you are laughing you a** off at the chicken of the forrest here, but keep in my I did grow up in Brooklyn, NY - so it was the Concrete Jungle for me. Scarriest thing I ever dealt with was 18 inch long rats in the subways.


----------



## Glasstream15 (Jul 28, 2010)

DO NOT corner one. Even a 12 pound house cat can do major damage if cornered or threatened. Don't ask how I know that. But a cat the size of a bobcat or lynx will not attack even a 5 year old unless cornered. A 90 pound cat may look at you as dinner though. The most warning you'll get in that case will be when you feel the hot breath as the fangs sink into your throat. And you are more likely to be struck by lightening than attacked by a big cat. 

Why are cats so bad tempered??? If your most distinctive and deadly weapon was called "CANINE TEETH" and you are FELINE wouldn't you be a bit perturbed too?


----------



## OCD (Jul 28, 2010)

I heard one time they supposedy are pound for pound one of the meanest animals in North America...basicallyt 40lbs of TNT.

But to echo many, they are VERY skidish and count yourself lucky to ever see ONE...much less 4 as I have.

I was lucky enough to see 2 babies (6-8 lbs) chasing a rabbit less than 6 feet from my tree stand while bow hunting. Pretty Awsome! The very next day I saw momma creeping down a rocky ravine. I looked away and looked back and she was gone! Without making a sound! Kinda scared me! Very elusive animals.

I also heard (probalby not entirely acurate) that for every one bobcat you see, 10 have seen you!


----------



## Glasstream15 (Jul 28, 2010)

OCD said:


> I also heard (probalby not entirely acurate) that for every one bobcat you see, 10 have seen you!


 

That sounds quite possible.


----------



## OCD (Jul 28, 2010)

deleted - duplicate post


----------



## jugornot (Jul 28, 2010)

I once saw a finger badly mangled by a snapping turtle, and an opossum latched on a hand. Wild animals are wild. Do not be fooled by size or prettiness. Animal behaviorists know why animals act the way they do, but even they get mauled occasionally. It might just be better to stick to the streets for a while. Prudence is the safe course. If you were better equipped for outdoor life then you would be better able to protect yourself.


----------



## OCD (Jul 28, 2010)

Glasstream15 said:


> Why are cats so bad tempered??? If your most distinctive and deadly weapon was called "CANINE TEETH" and you are FELINE wouldn't you be a bit perturbed too?


----------



## OCD (Jul 28, 2010)

deleted duplicate post again! - Damn internet!


----------



## OCD (Jul 28, 2010)

jugornot said:


> I once saw a finger badly mangled by a snapping turtle, and an opossum latched on a hand. Wild animals are wild. Do not be fooled by size or prettiness. Animal behaviorists know why animals act the way they do, but even they get mauled occasionally. It might just be better to stick to the streets for a while. Prudence is the safe course. If you were better equipped for outdoor life then you would be better able to protect yourself.


 
I've also seen baldly mangled fingers from car doors and log splitters! Not to take away from the dangers of WILD animals, but alot can be said from being aware your surrondings...for all things living or not.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jul 28, 2010)

here kitty kitty kit... gulp.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Smilodon_californicus_-_Slice_and_stab.jpg

but dogs don't have feline FANGS like these !


----------



## Billy Ram (Jul 28, 2010)

I don't believe bobcats pose much threat to adult humans. I wouldn't try to corner one and pick him up though. Something I don't believe you're likely to do and I don't believe it'll take long to turn him aloose if you were to.
Billy


----------



## jugornot (Jul 28, 2010)

OCD said:


> I've also seen baldly mangled fingers from car doors and log splitters! Not to take away from the dangers of WILD animals, but alot can be said from being aware your surrondings...for all things living or not.




What do the car doors and log splitters have to do with the original post which was about a wild animal and its dangers?


----------



## gswitter (Jul 28, 2010)

TedTheLed said:


> this is grim reading.
> but it reminded me how much more vulnerable the kids are than adults..
> 
> remember; don't run from a big cat..
> ...





TedTheLed said:


> here kitty kitty kit... gulp.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Smilodon_californicus_-_Slice_and_stab.jpg
> 
> but dogs don't have feline FANGS like these !


You do realize that a _*bobcat*_ is neither a cougar nor a sabertooth tiger, right?


----------



## jugornot (Jul 28, 2010)

AS another aside, the interaction between humans and animals can be very harmful even if the animal isn't particularly dangerous. People run into things when a spider or garter snake are hanging on a branch. My wife pushed a limb out of her way while hiking without noticing a garter snake. When I called her back and showed her she freaked and ran away. Then I was at the hospital once when they brought in a guy who shot himself in the foot when a snake dropped into his boat. Although prepared and aware of his surroundings he simply panicked. Panic in any form is rarely helpful.


----------



## Glasstream15 (Jul 28, 2010)

gswitter said:


> You do realize that a _*bobcat*_ is neither a cougar nor a sabertooth tiger, right?


 

If you corner one you will quickly decide that it is BOTH!!!


----------



## saabgoblin (Jul 28, 2010)

Sgt. LED said:


> You're fine. Just don't go trying to pick one up and put it in your pants.
> That would make it very dangerous. oo:


Thanks Sgt, that's good information to know.


----------



## Apollo Cree (Jul 28, 2010)

Dad always said that the hardest thing about catching a wildcat was letting him go.

I agree that they'll probably steer clear of you given the chance. 

If you see one up close, there's probably something wrong. I'd back away slowly, trying to not do anything that would startle or frighten the bobcat. It could be sick or even rabid. 

If they're getting food around humans in the area, they might lose some of their fear of humans and could become more unpredictable and dangerous. I wonder if they will eat cat food?

I wonder if bobcats get overly protective if their young are nearby like bears do. 

Be sure the kids know to stay away from the strange kitties, even the domestic ones.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jul 28, 2010)

gswitter said:


> You do realize that a _*bobcat*_ is neither a cougar nor a sabertooth tiger, right?



yes. 
what's your point?

should I be flattered you chose to read only my posts in this string?
or do you just not realize I was responding to posts other than the OP?
to wit; the reference to TEETH of the canine vs. the feline by glasstream,
and the general safety of the terain where bobcats are found, since pumas are often in the same regions as bob cats, and coyotes too.

we have rattle snakes here too, but they are also not bobcats, nor felines, as you probably know.


----------



## mrartillery (Jul 28, 2010)

Curias said:


> No need to worry, they are very skittish animals. I feel lucky when I am able to see them at all.



True, just don't corner it and **** it off. I think Ive only seen two and Ive lived in the country my whole life.


----------



## gswitter (Jul 28, 2010)

TedTheLed said:


> what's your point?


That the OP was asking about bobcats, and you were taking the opportunity to spread FUD about much larger and more dangerous animals.

I missed your first post, and my comment was out of line. Though, I do think this thread has become too preoccupied with the extremely remote chance of a dangerous encounter. In the US, more that twice as many people die from lightning strikes _each year_ than have been killed by wild cats in the _past century_.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jul 28, 2010)

well, the OP was interested in the safety of the great outdoors Vis a vis bobcats and I felt this opened the door to other felines, and other dangers that were most probably also out there..including lightening.

it still makes for interesting discussion. yes the chances are small, and I don't mean to scare anyone away from enjoying the the great outdoors, but I wouldn't want them to march around the golf couse holding their 9 irons up in the air during a thunderstorm either.

PS I just looked up FUD..and I disagree with your use of the term and the accusation that I "took the opportunity" to "spread it around" ; I presented nothing but the FACTS, and the best possible behavior to remain safe and secure. It's ignorance that is dangerous.


----------



## Linger (Jul 28, 2010)

So just to re-cap:
OP you're safe* walking the trails if bobcats are all there is.
Yes, bobcats are dangerous to smaller prey animals also known as dinner, but bobcats aren't a danger to an adult human walking an established trail.
And many CPF members have agreed, do not place a non-consenting wild animal near your own member.
Happy trails,
Linger


*safe = %99.9 likelyhood of returning home unharmed, accepting Murphy and all the other imponderables that we like to ponder here on the forum.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jul 28, 2010)

Linger; may your lingam linger long ..


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 28, 2010)

As stated earlier, dangerous if rabid, for example. If rabid, and aggressive and they attacked, there would be no way that you could keep them off of you. You would end up a mess if you did manage to disentangle yourself from one, and maybe dead if it made it to your throat. A Bobcat can weight 30 pounds which is mostly pure muscle, and it would be a blur in motion.

Bill


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jul 28, 2010)

Well I went for a walk tonight and I am still here. Found a nice stick on the way into the woods but didn't need to unleash my can-o-whoop-*** on any rabid cats  so I think I am safe.

Thanks guys - for both the helpful posts with real information and the enjoyable posts of being attacked and viciously mangled by mountain lions. At least I am smart enough to know the difference. 

On a side note, got to try out my new Megallenium-B for real with a 1185 and it is a most potent and fun light.


----------



## Gene43 (Jul 28, 2010)

I was quietly sitting on my front porch about dawn a while back. A Bobcat came out of the woods and nonchalantly walked up the driveway. He was looking the other way. When he about 15 feet from me, I said "Hey man what are you up to". He literally jumped 6-8 feet and headed back to the woods as quick as possible. The look in his eyes was one of exteme horror and surprise. I laughed out loud.:twothumbs

It made my day. I will probably never see another one that close up, unless its in a zoo.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jul 28, 2010)

yes, very sensitive to sound, like deer, if you had remained silent and calm the bob may have sat with you a bit longer..


----------



## Gene43 (Jul 29, 2010)

TedTheLed said:


> yes, very sensitive to sound, like deer, if you had remained silent and calm the bob may have sat with you a bit longer..


 
Quite possibly. But he was quite close when I spoke. I really didn't want him in my lap when he became alerted to my presence.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 29, 2010)

Popular thread here! I feel sort of late to the party but wanted to say that I see them around here every couple of weeks or so. I've never seen one act aggressively to people but they're certainly a threat to smaller pets, less than 25lbs or so. Bobcats themselves often seem fairly bold since most people aren't chasing them. I usually make it a point to frighten them off if they're out on the patio or next to a window. After chasing after them once, that particular animal will seldom come back. It's my notion that they see me as a larger, more dominate predator and take my actions as a territorial defense (just speculating though). Their primary food sources here are cottontail, ground squirrel, quail and lizards. House cat's and small poodles beware. oo:


----------



## lightcacher (Jul 29, 2010)

The only Bobcat I've ever encountered in the wild ran away as soon as he saw me. I was a little disappointed because I wanted to get a better look at him. They really are beautiful creatures.


----------



## FroggyTaco (Jul 31, 2010)

My aunt & Uncle whom live in Idaho have a pet bobcat. They have had several over the years. 

They do not eat cat food. Tank only eats raw meat & is quite the little rascal. Think terrible two's in feline form. But the more human interaction & exposure the more docile they are.

For the pics or it didn't happen people:

My daughter was about 15 mo & JC was 11 at the time these were taken.


----------



## Linger (Aug 1, 2010)

Wow. Wild animals near delicate precious children. And it looks PISSED. That's like a wet kitty look in the 'I heart caturday' series.
Neat to see its possible. Since my mother moved out of the city I've thought about her getting a bobcat...She always had house cats but they could be dinner in the forest, and I felt a bigger cat would actually give her some sense of protection (she's away far far too often to even consider a dog).
Those are one-of-a-kind pics, thanx.


----------



## Glasstream15 (Aug 1, 2010)

Anyone who has ever spent much time around domestic cats knows they really aren't. They are just comfortable having someone take care of them. But they are still never more than a fraction of a second away from wild. They would rather catch their food than eat from a bowl, no matter what is put in that bowl. And no cat lover, no such thing as a "cat owner", is without claw and teeth marks. It's part of sharing your life with a cat. 
 
You can get a Bobcat as a kitten and raise it to be a house pet. But instead of 12 pounds like Gray Guy, you've got 30+ pounds one generation away from fully wild. It is beyond irresponsible. It is beyond dumb. It is beyond stupid. It is a recipe for someone to get hurt, even though kitty may not actually mean it. Cats play and they play rough. And if they don't want to play and run and jump then someone is seriously overfeeding them and that's not good either. 
 
Those pictures are an open invitation for someone to get hurt. Not eaten. That cat won't go after something even as large as the baby as food. But playing brings out claws and teeth. And I have scars from playing with MUCH smaller kitties.
 
And feeding any cat just raw meat is also not good for them. But if that cat gets outside it will supplement its diet and should be okay.
 
JMNSHO &, of course, YMMV


----------



## Itchrelief (Aug 1, 2010)

OCD said:


> deleted duplicate post again! - Damn internet!



It's ok, you only have to push the button once...


----------



## TedTheLed (Aug 1, 2010)

Glasstream15 said:


> Anyone who has ever spent much time around domestic cats knows they really aren't. They are just comfortable having someone take care of them. But they are still never more than a fraction of a second away from wild. They would rather catch their food than eat from a bowl, no matter what is put in that bowl. And no cat lover, no such thing as a "cat owner", is without claw and teeth marks. It's part of sharing your life with a cat.





not true. my cat never intentionally scratched (as in reaching out and deliberately swiping) or bit. nope, never. he's around 12 or thirteen now..and there is a reason.

domestic house cat's that scratch and bite are out there, everyone has experienced them, but their behavior has to do with how they are brought up. 

don't EVER "play rough" with your kitten or cat. do not play 'pounce' games with your hands or any other body part. ok to play pounce with string, or a stuffed animal. and never use violence towrds them -- one swat, one day, and they may never trust anyone again..

..if i accidentally cause my cat pain, if I snag some fur while combing him, say, he will lunge with his mouth open, mouth my hand possibly but never hard bites..

some animals are wilder and some more domestic than others..people consider (domestic) ferrets "wild" but they are far less wild than house cats in that they have NEVER established a feral clolony, even with help from man, anywhere. but we all know cats do it all the time. ferrets left 'outside' die. end of story.

as for baby with the bobcat. although having a bobcat hang in my house as a friend has always been a dream; they certainly shouldn't be left with children unsupervised. let's hope those two were seperated soon after the photo..


----------



## Glasstream15 (Aug 1, 2010)

One of our cats has only scratched me once. she was frightened and I was trying to put her in her cage to go to the vet. The other cat is the most loving creature i have ever known. But he is wild. He has a temper. He will throw a tantrum worse than any 2 year old ever did. And, although they are indoor cats, we have a screened patio and pool where they love to play and often catch cameleons and tree frogs. And Gray Guy attacks with ruthless abandon. He knows only one way to do anything. Wide open. And that includes being petted or loved. It's wide open. And he grabs and holds on. And there are a lot of cats that way. There are a lot of cats that are very docile. They are all different, just like people.


----------



## TedTheLed (Aug 1, 2010)

let me add then, Leon is no *****. 
I didn't mean he was so docile he sits zazen all day,
no he was a murderer for many years'
he started out biting the heads off targets, but soon discovered this made them no fun any more..so he learned to torture... 

but, over the years, he has lost interest in killing. wierd.

he's just as full of pep, tearing around and leaping about the house at full speed.. but he leaves the birds that fly in now and then, alone...
maybe because I discouraged him? I always go after the birds in the house so I guess maybe he thinks those are all mine..?
but he leaves them alone outside too. he still enjoys stalking them..and he'll rush the squirrels to show them who's boss, but no massacrees..


----------



## FroggyTaco (Aug 1, 2010)

It's always interesting to see the opinions of different perspectives.

If I felt my daughter was in danger, I wouldn't have allowed the interaction to occur.

Tank(the bobcat) was incredibly gentle & careful with Jenna & allowed her to "pet" him without any sort of any malicious behavior. Yes anything could have happened. I could have been killed on the way home in an accident but today wasn't my day & that day with Tank wasn't Jenna's day either.

As far as a comment with regard to meat feeding, this is their 4th bobcat over the course of about 20 years & I would expect they would have figured out what was best over that period of time.

Travis

p.s. "The fear of dying keeps most people from living"


----------



## TedTheLed (Aug 2, 2010)

_Moderation comments removed_

as for your daughter froggy, I think we are agreed that you were there and able to respond to any thing going wrong between them..obviously full grown bobcats shouldn't be left alone with little kids...


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Aug 3, 2010)

Pshaw. You're in much more danger from two-legged predators than you are from any animal on this continent.

A flashlight as protection is a joke, a walking stick and some training could do well. I like my Glock.


----------



## geepondy (Aug 4, 2010)

I only ever came across one as well and he took right off. Luckily the bear I once encountered in a berry patch did the same thing.


----------



## rokspydr (Aug 4, 2010)

They are only dangerous if operated incorrectly:naughty:


----------



## Greg G (Aug 5, 2010)

99.9% of the time they are docile. 

But, don't spill deer urine on your boot on the way out to the stand.


----------

